# [solved]liferea fails to display contents

## maverick6664

Hi,

  I built net-news/liferea-1.4.15 on amd64 (core2duo) architecture, but it only displays 

```
XML Parsing Error: no element found

Location: file:///

Line Number 1, Column 1:
```

What's wrong?

My "emerge --info" is as follows

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.29.1-maverick x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29.1-maverick-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E7400_@_2.80GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 23 Jun 2009 20:25:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.7

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.4-r2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse -march=core2"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse -march=core2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.ecc.u-tokyo.ac.jp/GENTOO/ http://gentoo.gg3.net/ http://distfiles.gentoo.org/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en ja"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/var/tmp/portage-pkg"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib accessibility acl alsa amd64 apache2 berkdb bzip2 cairo canna cjk cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dv dvd dvdread encode fame flac fortran gd gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk gtk2 hal iconv imagemagick imlib ipv6 isdnlog java joystick jpeg ldap loop-aes lzo mad mbox midi mjpeg mmx mng mp3 mpeg mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nopie nossp nptl nptlonly nsplugin nuv ogg openal opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl php png pnm pppd pvr python radio rar readline reflection samba sdk sdl session smp spl sse sse2 ssl svg sysfs tcltk tcpd theora tiff truetype unicode usb userlocales utils v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis xml xorg xulrunner xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en ja" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa fbdev"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Thanks in advance.

----------

## TSP__

Same arch, same proc same problem here :/

```

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T5550_@_1.83GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 03 Jul 2009 23:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="es_AR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="es es_AR"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 avahi bash-completion berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cddb cdparanoia cdr cgi cli cracklib crypt cscope css ctype dbus dell dga directfb dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread encode fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig fortran ftp gd gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ieee1394 imagemagick imap isdnlog java javascript jpeg lame libcaca libgda libnotify libwww mad midi mime mmx mozilla mp3 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcmcia pcre pdf perl php png pppd python quicktime readline reflection session spell spl sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs syslog taglib tcpd theora truetype unicode vcd vim-syntax virtualbox vorbis wavpack wifi x264 xcomposite xine xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es es_AR" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## cach0rr0

weird. far as I can tell it's trying to parse a b0rked xml file

could you strace it and see what it's attempting to read, then have a look at whichever it's trying to read to see if it's incomplete or otherwise b0rked indeed? 

would be how I'd go about it anyway

EDIT: wait...it's looking for file:///

so like, nothing. It's trying to open quite literally nothing, and choking because an xml parser can't parse something that doesn't exist (i think?)

I know nothing about the package itself, so I can't really say heaps....but seems there's some semblance of XML (presumably config data?) it should be reading, as set in one config file or another - but that config file isn't set to point at whichever XML. 

Sorry I can't be more help than that, am purely going by what the error says

----------

## ares952

I have the same problem, did you fixe it?

----------

## maverick6664

I unmerged it...

----------

## ares952

but I guess it's not a sollution to make it work?

I am used to liferea

could you recomend me another rss reader please?

----------

## maverick6664

I'm reluctant about rss reader.  So I'm sorry I cannot help you...

----------

## maverick6664

I reported this to bugzilla.   (here)

----------

## ares952

I have found out, that the solution (on amd64) is to emerge masked version (1.6.0). I had to unmask:

```
net-news/liferea

net-libs/libsoup

net-libs/webkit-gtk

x11-libs/gtk+

dev-libs/glib

dev-util/gtk-doc-am

net-libs/libproxy

```

----------

## maverick6664

In bugzilla, liferea-1.4.23 was confirmed to work, so it is thought to be "fixed".

----------

